
What's Wrong with Timezones? You - marcelo_lebre
https://blog.remote.com/whats-wrong-time-zones
======
zw123456
I think this problem has been solved by computers already. If someone sends me
a meeting invite for a particular time, the calendar program converts the
invite to my time zone automatically.

~~~
marcelo_lebre
Except when you're discussing things, over email, chat, call, etc.

~~~
zw123456
seems like chat, email could automatically convert or add both. shrug.

